# Berlusconi ... DIVORZIA SUBITO !!!!!



## Old Fa. (31 Gennaio 2007)

Ancora mi ricordo quando Veronica la first lady faceva filmetti idioti, tipo quelli sexy all'italiana (sexy si fa per dire dato che erano solo culi e tette ... e maschi orribili, ... Vitali e banda), ... naturalmente con una recita molto promettente ... Della serie: tra 2 anni mi sono bruciata.  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Berlusconi si è dovuto comperare tutti i "negativi" dei film perchè la sua futura moglie e famiglia non abbiano a vedere le sue prodezze a letto, nei grandi filmucci con tette al vento ... magari alla Rai ed in prima serata.

Gli è caduta una tegola fatta d'oro e di diamanti sul suo cervello vuoto, ed ora cosa fa !?! Se la prende per una minchiata su una cosa che ha detto Berlusconi, ... e la grande Lady, a tradimento, manda una lettera aperta proprio alla Repubblica "sciolinando" affari di famiglia in prima pagina  

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.voceditalia.it/index.asp?T=rm&R=cro&ART=4020

Un calcio nel culo gli darei se fosse mia moglie, ... oltre che a presentare subito l'istanza di separazione, ... e mettere in vendita tutti i negativi e i diritti dei film sulle sue grandi prodezze "tette al vento per niente"


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Gennaio 2007)

> Fa. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ancora mi ricordo quando Veronica la first lady faceva filmetti idioti, tipo quelli sexy all'italiana (sexy si fa per dire dato che erano solo culi e tette ... e maschi orribili, ... Vitali e banda), ... naturalmente con una recita molto promettente ... Della serie: tra 2 anni mi sono bruciata.
> ...


----------



## Old Fa. (31 Gennaio 2007)

Direi che posso sintetizzare con: mah !?!


----------



## Old blondie (31 Gennaio 2007)

pazzesco....
mi chiedo

ma non si pososno risolver certi disguidi privatamente nel loro soggiorno?
non è che l'ha fatto...per pubblicità? una pubblicità politica axzzardata e fuori luogo..ma con l'intento di pubblicità?

perchè se l'ha fatto per quel che appare, una protesta contro il marito, è proprio da estirpare


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Mah*

Lui non sarà un gentleman all'inglese, ma visto che lei è stata tanto chiacchierata per la sua amicizia con Massimo Cacciari (da cui prendeva lezioni di filosofia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )........... avrei lasciato perdere.  
Un'occasione mancata, per defilarsi come ha sempre fatto con buon gusto fin'ora.
Se non voleva apparire che senso ha farlo ora ed in questo modo discutibile? A che le servono le scuse del marito che pubblicamente gliele darebbe per altri motivi che per vero ripensamento?   
Mi pare che sia più l'alzata di culo di un orgoglio ferito che dignità offesa, andava col marito e la cosa non avrebbe avuto modo di accadere. 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (31 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lui non sarà un gentleman all'inglese, ma visto che lei è stata tanto *chiacchierata per la sua amicizia con Massimo Cacciari (da cui prendeva lezioni di filosofia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

















































































  ...STO MALE!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...questa volta l'ambulanza la chiamo davvero!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Riepilogando quanto ho scritto nel post sull'altro forum......


che Stronza



lancillotto ha detto:


> E' stata in silenzio per 27 anni, poteva pure rimanerci.......
> 
> Non mi pare proprio che sia leviso per l'immagine di una moglie fare un complimento in pubblico ad un'altra donna, poi un commento di quel tipo.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Che strano????*

Dicono "povera e nuda vai filosofia"............ eppure mi pare che dopo le lezioni di Cacciari la filosofia abbia dato i suoi "buoni fruttiferi"............
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2007)

*beh*

..a me è sempre piaciuta filosofia ....
...e con Cacciari sarei una studentessa modello ...


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..a me è sempre piaciuta filosofia ....
> ...e con Cacciari sarei una studentessa modello ...


Non mi dire...........ed il ripasso lo faresti sui sacri testi o ............."bocca a bocca" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bruja


----------



## Old fun (1 Febbraio 2007)

*siamo alle solite*

Non sono poi tanto diversi da noi comuni mortali (si dice così no?), noi magari ci sputtaniamo al bar, loro usano i quaotidiani.......cmq a parte tette al vento di lei, uscite poco ortodosse di lui, il figlio in palestra ecc ecc. Beh dai tuttosommato mi rendo conto che tocca anche a loro.
Ricordate i lavoretti ad un presidente americano?
Mah mi viene tanto in mente quella famosa frase:

non importa come se ne parli l'importante è che se ne parli

Mah cmq per me gente strana


----------



## Lettrice (1 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non mi dire...........ed il ripasso lo faresti sui sacri testi o ............."bocca a bocca"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chiaramente solo esami orali...


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> Non sono poi tanto diversi da noi comuni mortali (si dice così no?), noi magari ci sputtaniamo al bar, loro usano i quaotidiani.......cmq a parte tette al vento di lei, uscite poco ortodosse di lui, il figlio in palestra ecc ecc. Beh dai tuttosommato mi rendo conto che tocca anche a loro.
> Ricordate i lavoretti ad un presidente americano?
> Mah mi viene tanto in mente quella famosa frase:
> 
> ...


 
Io resto del parere che una fellatio o similari sono altro da un complimento che anche a volerlo considerare da tutte le parti, per trovane il lato offensivo bisogna essere un Domenicano dell'Inquisizione.
Poi avrò una larghezza di vedute eccessiva o per me le cose offensive sono altre, quindi non insisto..................... ma fossi un uomo troverei se non offensivo, menefreghista disertare sistematicamente le mie uscite pubbliche e le mie responsabilità......... soprattutto se la sensazione è che siano solo mascherate da quande discrezione.  Stavolta avrebbe dato una lezione di discrezione lavando i panni in famiglia. Se si è moglie di un uomo pubblico si hanno onerio e onori........... se li facesse stare bene entrambi!
Prendete esempio dal nostro Presidente del Consiglio ciclista che mette la sua Franzoni anche nel cappuccino...............  
Anche la Rame ebbe la sua esternazione sulle corna, ammesse pubblicamente, ma lei con suo marito ci vive e ci lavora quotidianamente, e non mi sposta di una virgola che si sostenga che lei sta buona ad Arcore a fare la calza e a seguire i compiti dei figli.
Il marito quando ha letto della storia di Cacciari ha ostentato una sovrana indifferenza e non ha neppure messo un capello della moglie in pasto ai giornalisti con commenti imbarazzanti.  Come uomo non mi interessa nè lo condivido, ma come stile la moglie ha solo da imparare.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (1 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chiaramente solo esami orali...


Ti chiami Monica???


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> Non sono poi tanto diversi da noi comuni mortali (si dice così no?), noi magari ci sputtaniamo al bar, loro usano i quaotidiani.......cmq a parte tette al vento di lei, uscite poco ortodosse di lui, il figlio in palestra ecc ecc. Beh dai tuttosommato mi rendo conto che tocca anche a loro.
> Ricordate i lavoretti ad un presidente americano?
> Mah mi viene tanto in mente quella famosa frase:
> 
> ...


Beh, non ho mica detto un segreto sulle sue tette al vento, anche se tutta la stampa ama raccontare che si sono incontrati in teatro ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come una qualsiasi velina o ragazza a caccia di una parte in un qualsiasi programma televisivo, ... nel momento di successo dimentica da dove viene e cosa ha fatto lei. 

Berlusconi gli è fedele comunque, il fatto che scherzi con le signore che frequenta ed in pubblico, ... non mi sembra una ragione per fare la Santa Veronica e mettersi i panni della suora.

Se ci tiene tanto all'immagine, forse è meglio che s'impegni a cancellare il suo passato meglio di come hanno fatto, ... oppure taccia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ho niente contro il fare "salti di gioia", ... ma almeno non venisse fuori in piazza su un quotidiano a fare tanto l'offesa sulla sua dignità di moglie e madre per una battuta, tanto più che Berlusconi non fa che dire battute su tutto.

Vabbè, una buona pubblicità anche questa nel finale, ... anche se non sopporto che sia proprio la Santa Veronica (repressa) che fa queste uscite: considerando pure certi sospetti che giravano a suo tempo circa il suo personale professore di filosofia.


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2007)

*Fa*

...............  non professore di filosofia ma "philosophy trainer" ...............!
E se questi sono i risultati è una filosofia ben astiosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ............... non professore di filosofia ma "philosophy trainer" ...............!
> E se questi sono i risultati è una filosofia ben astiosa
> 
> 
> ...


Pardon .... "philosophy trainer"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque, l'uscita di Veronica la Lady mi è sembrato come se volesse dire a tutta l'Italia: "Ci sono anch'io".

Forse a guardare alcune first lady all'estero , si è sentita ignorata da tutti e forse non all'altezza; così si spiega la sua uscita demenziale


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Pardon .... "philosophy trainer"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle all'estero partecipano alla vita pubblica del marito...........non si può essere Lady "noli me tangere", ...... andare a filosofia e in giro per il mondo come un globetrotter e poi stizzirsi perchè il marito dice delle battute............discutibili finchè si vuole ma che esistono grazie alla SUA assenza!
Non siamo aqll'Asilo Mariuccia quindi si desse una regolata........... Sourtout pas trop de zèle......... l'ha detto uno che se ne intendeva di senso della misura, ma non si può essere zelanti quando ci torna comodo !
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quelle all'estero partecipano alla vita pubblica del marito...........non si può essere Lady "noli me tangere", ...... andare a filosofia e in giro per il mondo come un globetrotter e poi stizzirsi perchè il marito dice delle battute............discutibili finchè si vuole ma che esistono grazie alla SUA assenza!
> Non siamo aqll'Asilo Mariuccia quindi si desse una regolata........... Sourtout pas trop de zèle......... l'ha detto uno che se ne intendeva di senso della misura, ma non si può essere zelanti quando ci torna comodo !
> Bruja


Mi fa pensare che una che va adun corso di filosofia, e sicuramente avrà fatto altri corsi inutili come questi, ... voleva una sua fetta di partecipazione nella vita di suo marito.

Una cosa passata in sordina e che credo sia sfuggiata a molti è la risposta di Berlusconi: "Non mi ha mai fatto fare figure". Lasciando stare le figure di merda che fa lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , ..... nel dire questo è molto probabile che in verità la presenta poco perchè teme che succeda, ... e lei si sente avvilita e messa nell'angolo.

Non vedo perchè poi metterla nell'angolo, visto che c'era "la Franca" moglie di Ciampi che era la peggior donna mai esista a fare da first lady ... inciampatrice su tutto, ... e pure quella dell'ex Governatore della Banda d'Italia Fazio, che a prendere il telefono diceva cazzate che per pura fortuna non è finita pure lei in Procura  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dal modo di fare di Berlusconi poi, deve essere bello pesante come uomo, ... se non è come vuole lui, ... sbagli tutto. Sono certo che è un uomo davvero stressante per una donna


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2007)

*FA*

Certo è possibile, ma siccome lui non è un operaio della Fiat, se proprio non lo si regge ci si separa.............tanto in mutande non resta di sicuro.
Quanto alla partecipazione, l'unica che le si conosca è quella del G7 in cui brillò per eleganza e silenzio................ se vuole sa fare benissimo la First Lady e non credo che il Berlusca sia proprio un tale idiota da non vedere i benefici della presenza di una donna tanto di "rappresentanza"..........  
Dubito che lui sia un cerbero dai modi dittatoriali..........  anzi penso che sia molto rilassato in famiglia.  E' comunque uno che ha un impero finanziario ed un posto preminente nella politica........e queste sono cose che contano anche nell'ambito delle relazioni domestiche.
In ogni caso non discuto sulle sensibilità di nessuno, poteva anche scrivere la famosa lettera.... ma il modo e la scelta del giornale per me sono stati scivoloni. Poi ognuno la vede come le è confacente.
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (2 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo è possibile, ma siccome lui non è un operaio della Fiat, se proprio non lo si regge ci si separa.............tanto in mutande non resta di sicuro.
> Quanto alla partecipazione, l'unica che le si conosca è quella del G7 in cui brillò per eleganza e silenzio................ se vuole sa fare benissimo la First Lady e non credo che il Berlusca sia proprio un tale idiota da non vedere i benefici della presenza di una donna tanto di "rappresentanza"..........
> Dubito che lui sia un cerbero dai modi dittatoriali.......... anzi penso che sia molto rilassato in famiglia. E' comunque uno che ha un impero finanziario ed un posto preminente nella politica........e queste sono cose che contano anche nell'ambito delle relazioni domestiche.
> In ogni caso non discuto sulle sensibilità di nessuno, poteva anche scrivere la famosa lettera.... ma il modo e la scelta del giornale per me sono stati scivoloni. Poi ognuno la vede come le è confacente.
> Bruja


Non posso dirlo con certezza, ... ma sono certissimo che sia un uomo davvero "schiacciante", ... con tutti. Ricordo di aver letto da parte di alcuni scontenti del suo gruppo prima degli anni '90 che non ha assolutamente alcun problema a far sentire una nullità qualcuno/a del suo gruppo di fedeli. Anche nelle piccole adunanze a casa sua ha elargito facilmente questo sistema.

Con i figli sicuramente e forse nemmeno con loro, ... ma è una persona che ha un suo sistema, ... e questo sistema deve essere per tutti uguale (il suo naturalmente).

Ha ragione a decidere che tutti facciano a modo suo, e fa bene, si è guadagnato tutto ... ma si spiega il perchè la moglie è schiattata al suolo in questo modo.

Io quando lo vedo in tv capisco molto bene che non è un uomo facile, ... anche se mi piace molto.


----------

